# Is this really the end of tube amps?



## David's gas station (Jul 26, 2020)

Certainly not the most important thing at the moment, but we all know most of the tubes are coming from Russia and China. Just saw a message on Facebook from the Tubestore and notice a major price bump in most tubes. Ouch! I should think about those new Tone-master series from Fender.

Peace!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

This might interest you...
Fasten your tube clamps. Things are going to get expensive.


----------



## PTO (12 mo ago)

D’oh! I just bought my first tube amp! But I play clean/low-volume with limited time, so it’s not like my amp will be eating them. It’ll be interesting to see how things adapt if this is not a spike but a long-term adjustment.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

Hmmmm, maybe should order some 12ax7's and whatever power tubes we need now?

edit: scratch that, tube prices already look doubled online. I'm thinking of just buying some backups from long & McQuade actual store, hopefully they're still just regular price.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Wonder if we'll see a tube pricing war?


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

There's always JJ tubes. No price increase there.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

dtsaudio said:


> There's always JJ tubes. No price increase there.


I'd think there will be because supply/demand.

If they're the only tubes available, the prices will go up.

I checked my stash and I'm ok. And they're just tubes. Farmers and steel manufacturing etc. etc. everything is doubling in price for them, and that will affect everything when we go to buy stuff. 

So my motto right now is, don't buy stuff!


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

This must only be affecting the Hamilton area.
Plenty in stock elsewhere for non NOS prices.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Always12AM said:


> This must only be affecting the Hamilton area.
> Plenty in stock elsewhere for non NOS prices.


Not for long. It's unavoidable.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

jbealsmusic said:


> Not for long. It's unavoidable.


I had about 12 items in my cart from last-night. The sale price doubled over night.

Luckily the many other vendors that sell tubes are still willing to sell their current and old stock for the actual mark up that they are on the hook for.

$750 just landed in the pocket of their competition.


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

SmoggyTwinkles said:


> I'd think there will be because supply/demand.
> 
> If they're the only tubes available, the prices will go up.


To qualify my previous statement. JJ tubes won't increase directly because of the tax. They will go up. Everything else has.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

dtsaudio said:


> To qualify my previous statement. JJ tubes won't increase directly because of the tax. They will go up. Everything else has.


I'm sure I'm talking rubbish so let's not even talk about the stupid things I say. I'm replying to your post but not debating you in any way, just dumb with internet stuff so my apologies.

I'm just saying, EHX 12ax7's are now $37....for one. 

JJ isn't in Russia, but because they will soon be the only option you won't be able to get JJ tubes unless you pay some crazy premium.

AKA, every tube on earth is now a Klon Centaur......(yes I'm joking, haha let's laugh)

I think it's a really good idea for all of us who live near a L&M to go to our local store and buy up some backup 12ax7's and whatever power tubes you could need. 

And you could also go the route of buying all the tubes and flipping them. I'm not that person.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

The way things are going it might be better to buy a semi trailer full of AK-47s and flip those…lol


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

Wardo said:


> The way things are going it might be better to buy a semi trailer full of AK-47s and flip those…lol


Nah man. The way things are going we should just be nicer to each other knowing we probably have a roof over our head and can get something to eat for our friends and family. 

We've got it good.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

For now.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Wardo said:


> The way things are going it might be better to buy a semi trailer full of AK-47s and flip those…lol


I don't think flipping them is the best idea, arming your neighbors is breaking the golden rule of the apocalypse.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I was on the Tubes & More site last night, everything looked fairly normal yet, at least on the JJ's and NOS. Tonight, the site won't even load for me


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

The great reset.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

That actually had me in stitches man, well played!


----------



## PTO (12 mo ago)

If there are supply issues and/or general inflation prices will remain elevated, but we’ll know better when panic-buying has subsided. Hard to know what’s going on because while every forum has multiple “tube shortage” and even some “tube apocalypse” threads, most tube consumers are not reading forums, so it’s not a true reflection of the market.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

This guy seems to think so. He says tube amps will become scarce. Fender is ramping down production. The lack of tubes will make it expensive or hard for boutique makers to continue production. This guy thinks that tube amps will become expensive. Maybe I can sell my 1966 Pro reverb and invest in a Kemper. I don't want to but will I have to?


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Interesting.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Nah, this won't be the end.* It will only drive the prices up*. Guitarists will continue to cling to the magic / mojo they perceive when using technology from the.....sorry, my history on this subject is weak, but what........ 1940s" 50s?


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Nah, this won't be the end.* It will only drive the prices up*. Guitarists will continue to cling to the magic / mojo they perceive when using technology from the.....sorry, my history on this subject is weak, but what........ 1940s" 50s?



This is kind of what I hope. I'll keep one of my tube amps and sell the other, hopefully at an inflated price. Then I'll take that money and invest in digital. Investing in digital is something I was hoping to avoid in my life time but I may have no choice.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

Not likely.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

This will become just like the toilet paper hoarding at the start of the pandemic. Buy your spares now and hang onto them. I have enough spares myself, but I only have 2 tube amps.


----------



## Todd68 (Mar 7, 2008)

Nope. There will always be a market and there will always be a shift in production. There are companies outside of Russia, even in Canada , that make tubes. Plus there are audio companies like McIntosh selling loads of tube gear. We haven't needed tubes for years but they are still the go to for many in the audio/music world. Tubes sound better and there will be that demand.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

I think they should merge all these threads into one , instead of several “ end of tube amp” threads


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

The factories in China and Check republic will pick up the slack. But, it was bound to happen eventually.


----------



## 2N1305 (Nov 2, 2009)

Here's a twist on the subject: IF they invented virtual guitars (like some kind of "air guitar", but functioning just like a guitar), do you think there would be no more real, physical guitars?
I believe there will always be a demand for things that have been cherished and loved for generations by millions.
There are still chimney sweepers... Think about it.


----------



## Todd68 (Mar 7, 2008)

Yes! Anyone selling an outdated Marshall plexi at a massively discounted price?  Sure I'll take that Tweed Deluxe off your hands too. Like I mentioned in the other thread, tubes are outdated tech but they are going nowhere. Production will shift. Not all tubes are made in Russia. Here is hoping North American companies pick it up. Truth is, this Russian move is more likely to hurt the Russians than the rest of the world.


----------



## 2N1305 (Nov 2, 2009)

Granted, I'm BIASED 😆


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

mrmatt1972 said:


> The factories in China and Check republic will pick up the slack. But, it was bound to happen eventually.


Unfortunately, there are no factories in China mass producing tubes at this time....perhaps never.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

2N1305 said:


> There are still chimney sweepers... Think about it.



Maybe not for much longer.

This week (and every week) there will be fewer conventional chimneys to clean. Mine will be mothballed shortly in lieu of a PVC pipe through the basement wall.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

*Is this really the end of tube amps?*

Only if we have the 3rd ( and last ) world war..........


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

nonreverb said:


> Unfortunately, there are no factories in China mass producing tubes at this time....perhaps never.


There are Chinese tubes, what do you mean?


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

mrmatt1972 said:


> There are Chinese tubes, what do you mean?


Theres a bunch of articles from late summer talking about issues with the Shuguang factory (some say closed, some say moving), but I can't find anything current. Looking around at articles from this period, I guess there was already a tube shortage going on. I haven't had to buy tubes for awhile so I had no idea. The last batch I tried were Chinese tubes from the Shuguang factory.

I'm sure there are people here who know way more.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

mrmatt1972 said:


> There are Chinese tubes, what do you mean?


The factory had a fire and was closed. It has not reopened therefor, no Chinese tube production for the foreseeable future....just residual stock.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

nonreverb said:


> The factory had a fire and was closed. It has not reopened therefor, no Chinese tube production for the foreseeable future....just residual stock.


Do you know why there are articles, even quoting EHX, saying the factory may be in the process of moving? I tried to read up on this, but every article claims to know something different.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

torndownunit said:


> Do you know why there are articles, even quoting EHX, saying the factory may be in the process of moving? I tried to read up on this, but every article claims to know something different.


The way I understand it from what I've read, is the Chinese factory was supposed to be moving and bringing tube production back online. Then there was another article saying they would not be resuming tube production. Very confusing.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

nonreverb said:


> The way I understand it from what I've read, is the Chinese factory was supposed to be moving and bringing tube production back online. Then there was another article saying they would not be resuming tube production. Very confusing.


There also seems to be completely contradicting articles as to whether there was a fire or not. Most just say that main factory was repurposed, and that tube production would move to a new factory. Either way, I can't really find much information after a bunch of articles last September. 

Either way, if there's a market worth pursuing, I wouldn't be surprised if Chinese manufacturers got back in the game at all.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

torndownunit said:


> There also seems to be completely contradicting articles as to whether there was a fire or not. Most just say that main factory was repurposed, and that tube production would move to a new factory. Either way, I can't really find much information after a bunch of articles last September.
> 
> Either way, if there's a market worth pursuing, I wouldn't be surprised if Chinese manufacturers got back in the game at all.


Indeed although considering the current global chip shortages, they might just retool for that. Easier and cheaper.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

nonreverb said:


> Indeed although considering the current global chip shortages, they might just retool for that. Easier and cheaper.


I don't think China has any issues serving multiple manufacturing needs. They are building factories in Africa just to increase their manufacturing capacity and get even lower wage labour. If there's something to make money from, they will do it all. It just depends on if the market it worth it to them.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

torndownunit said:


> I don't think China has any issues serving multiple manufacturing needs. They are building factories in Africa just to increase their manufacturing capacity and get even lower wage labour. If there's something to make money from, they will do it all. It just depends on if the market it worth it to them.


I think it has to do more with tooling. If the fire damaged critical tooling for making tubes, they might just move on. China does like to fill niche markets to a point but the bottom line still prevails. The only reason they were still making tubes in the first place was the same reason Russia and Slovakia were....they never stopped. Now that they have, it will be interesting to see if they'll even bother pursuing it.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

nonreverb said:


> I think it has to do more with tooling. If the fire damaged critical tooling for making tubes, they might just move on. China does like to fill niche markets to a point but the bottom line still prevails. The only reason they were still making tubes in the first place was the same reason Russia and Slovakia were....they never stopped. Now that they have, it will be interesting to see if they'll even bother pursuing it.


Yes, if tooling was destroyed, and some of that tooling was quite old, there's a diminishing amortization potential to support the case for making new tooling. That may very well impact their decisions regarding whether to restore production or not.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

The Brits are trying to get production off the ground…

https://brimaruk.com/menugbvp/great-british-valve-project-2/


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

nonreverb said:


> I think it has to do more with tooling. If the fire damaged critical tooling for making tubes, they might just move on. China does like to fill niche markets to a point but the bottom line still prevails. The only reason they were still making tubes in the first place was the same reason Russia and Slovakia were....they never stopped. Now that they have, it will be interesting to see if they'll even bother pursuing it.


But was there a fire that destroyed everything? There seems to be as many articles online saying the factory was repurposed and was preparing to move to a new factory for tube production, as there are ones saying there was a fire. And the dates on them make no sense because articles from 2019 say a fire, articles later then that say a move. I have no idea, it's just confusing as hell to read up on.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Sneaky said:


> The Brits are trying to get production off the ground…
> 
> https://brimaruk.com/menugbvp/great-british-valve-project-2/


Looks like an open-source project...the Linux-principle.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

torndownunit said:


> But was there a fire that destroyed everything? There seems to be as many articles online saying the factory was repurposed and was preparing to move to a new factory for tube production, as there are ones saying there was a fire. And the dates on them make no sense because articles from 2019 say a fire, articles later then that say a move. I have no idea, it's just confusing as hell to read up on.


Yeah, I guess we'll just have to sit back with a bowl of popcorn and watch this all unfold. Either way, we're in for some interesting times in the tube world. In the meantime, might be a good idea to start selling some of my NOS stuff.


----------



## MetalTele79 (Jul 20, 2020)

Tube amps and tubes will go on but they may become prohibitively expensive for the casual player. 

It may be a good time for the capture style modellers (Kemper, QuadCortex, Mooer) to create a historical database of cranked tube amps while people can still afford to do it.


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

Confirmation from EHX


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Grab n Go said:


> Confirmation from EHX


*ATTENTION ALL EHX TUBE CUSTOMERS*
On March 11, 2022, Russia imposed a ban on the export of some 200 goods in response to the sanctions imposed on it over the current conflict in Ukraine. We have confirmed that the ban applies to our seven brands of Russian tubes. Currently, the ban is set to remain in effect until the end of the calendar year.

Given this export ban, we will not be receiving any further tube inventory for these brands. A myriad of pressures — including continued strains on the supply chain, escalating internal expenses, mounting inflation, and an ever-evolving legal landscape (particularly in light of the Ukraine conflict) — have created a very fluid and ambiguous environment. Until we can properly assess the impact of these factors, we will not honor any new orders or ship any more Russian tubes on back order.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Latole said:


> *ATTENTION ALL EHX TUBE CUSTOMERS*
> On March 11, 2022, Russia imposed a ban on the export of some 200 goods in response to the sanctions imposed on it over the current conflict in Ukraine. We have confirmed that the ban applies to our seven brands of Russian tubes. Currently, the ban is set to remain in effect until the end of the calendar year.
> 
> Given this export ban, we will not be receiving any further tube inventory for these brands. A myriad of pressures — including continued strains on the supply chain, escalating internal expenses, mounting inflation, and an ever-evolving legal landscape (particularly in light of the Ukraine conflict) — have created a very fluid and ambiguous environment. Until we can properly assess the impact of these factors, we will not honor any new orders or ship any more Russian tubes on back order.


That notice came out days ago. I was assuming that's what this thread was referring too.


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

I look at my MESA amp and know it's a dinosaur - it even kinda looks like one. But it gives me what I want and I'll use it until I burns out & can't get tubes.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

Verne said:


> This will become just like the toilet paper hoarding at the start of the pandemic. Buy your spares now and hang onto them. I have enough spares myself, but I only have 2 tube amps.


I just popped over to the TubeStore site and they've shut down new orders as they are overwhelmed  You called it


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

nonreverb said:


> The factory had a fire and was closed. It has not reopened therefor, no Chinese tube production for the foreseeable future....just residual stock.


fire sale?


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

<sarcasm/on> Electric cars and Solid State Guitar Amps, ... oh,... the horror <sarcasm/off>


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Scottone said:


> I just popped over to the TubeStore site and they've shut down new orders as they are overwhelmed  You called it


I wish I wasn't. Once people go to their usual tube supplier and find "out of stock" or like you said, orders shut down...........it'll be buy what you can, where you can. Amazon will be out of stock next. 

Can't wait to see the tube prices on Kijiji, CL, and marketplace in the coming weeks.


----------



## PBGas (Jan 14, 2017)

LIke I was posting on another couple of forums...
Looks like the toilet paper rush of 2020!!!!
Kind of hard to ignore though.....


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

I have never owned a tube amp, there I said it. 
Now you all know. 

That being said, I have played on a lot of them and it definitely is not that they are better, but their is a sound that is "tube" and well, the only genuine way to get it is.... you guessed it, tubes. 

Outside of guitar amplification, tubes in general are a boutique product as well as there is next to no real world requirement for them any longer. Desire, even need (want), sure thing but there is nothing that cannot be done with tubes that cannot be done without. At least that is my understanding.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

Brunz said:


> their is a sound that is "tube" and well, the only genuine way to get it is.... you guessed it, tubes.


sorry .... it's the big iron cube that really makes the sound. 
if you ran transistors through big transformers, you'd get the same sound ...

but you use transistors to get away from big iron (or the need for them) to produce more accurate sounds.

yes some tubes have different "tonal" qualities but it is that lump of iron that smooths everything out.
( I can feel the flames starting  )


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

oldjoat said:


> sorry .... it's the big iron cube that really makes the sound.
> if you ran transistors through big transformers, you'd get the same sound ...
> 
> but you use transistors to get away from big iron (or the need for them) to produce more accurate sounds.
> ...


Either way it beats the hell out of me man, I identify tube amps by the guy lighting his cigarettes off the back of it


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

oldjoat said:


> sorry .... it's the big iron cube that really makes the sound.
> if you ran transistors through big transformers, you'd get the same sound ...
> 
> but you use transistors to get away from big iron (or the need for them) to produce more accurate sounds.
> ...


hmmm...wonder if anybody has put a transformer in a transistor guitar amp? Would have something close to a 1:1 ratio.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I have been hearing about the end of tube amps for 40 years or so. I'll believe it when I see it. I use a digital amp myself. Still have an old G-DEC 15 watter by Fender.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

guitarman2 said:


> This guy seems to think so. He says tube amps will become scarce. Fender is ramping down production. The lack of tubes will make it expensive or hard for boutique makers to continue production. This guy thinks that tube amps will become expensive. Maybe I can sell my 1966 Pro reverb and invest in a Kemper. I don't want to but will I have to?


Just say the dude's name. Mike Matthews. Electo-Harmonix/Sovtek/New Sensor/the only guy that kept tube production going for the audio enthusiast.

You all can do whatever you feel like. Get in to whatever emulation you want, get into solid state, 

You should do that stuff.


----------



## 2N1305 (Nov 2, 2009)

"You should do that stuff".

Best line ever. Love it. It's universal, the ultimate passive, unbiased reply.

That being said, I gotta go do stuff.


SmoggyTwinkles said:


> ...
> 
> You should do that stuff.


----------



## MetalTele79 (Jul 20, 2020)

This may be an opportunity for someone to develop something like the Korg NuTube or the Nanotubes found in the BluGuitar floor amps that can be used as a direct replacement for traditionally made tubes and maybe even last longer. Sort of like when LED light bulbs started replacing incandescent ones.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

MetalTele79 said:


> This may be an opportunity for someone to develop something like the Korg NuTube or the Nanotubes found in the BluGuitar floor amps that can be used as a direct replacement for traditionally made tubes and maybe even last longer. Sort of like when LED light bulbs started replacing incandescent ones.


Those little VOX MV amps with the NuTube sound great from what I've heard. I just don't know if they are loud enough to jam with my band, so I've never hunted on down. I've seen a few videos where it seems like it would be running at 4 ohms (another item I don't have, a 4 ohm cab).


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

Update:

Attention All EHX Tube Customers

The export restriction on Russian tubes has been resolved for now. We are accepting new orders, processing backorders, and hoping to resume shipping in April. Priority will be given to the oldest orders.

Considering various economic pressures, we must raise our wholesale prices. This price increase will apply to all back- and new orders. Also, there will likely be a further price increase once the U.S. implements heightened tariffs against Russian goods.

You can cancel any backorder, but we do not recommend this; there is a tremendous shortage of tubes.


----------



## JivRey (Jul 2, 2016)

Grab n Go said:


> Update:
> 
> Attention All EHX Tube Customers
> 
> ...


Expect a 35% price increase


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

JivRey said:


> Expect a 35% price increase
> 
> View attachment 408179


The price increase will likely be much more than 35%. The tariff is only one piece of the puzzle. Lots of other things in place that will also impact the price.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

HMMM, I have some extra room, I wonder what it would take to start up production?...lol.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Interesting chat with Dr. Z


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

I believe that you do not have to cut the first dampener ring to locate under the socket...those silicon rings have enough give that they may be stretched, to place under the socket. Cutting the dampener ring, makes it more difficult to maintain center when the ring is compressed by the socket fasteners...good of Dr. Z to share this info.


----------



## David's gas station (Jul 26, 2020)

Sound interesting.
Exclusive: Western Electric confirms plans to tackle the tube crisis with its Georgia factory | Guitar.com | All Things Guitar


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

Yeah, great news!


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

David's gas station said:


> Sound interesting.
> Exclusive: Western Electric confirms plans to tackle the tube crisis with its Georgia factory | Guitar.com | All Things Guitar


Looks promising.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

No, tubes will always be manufactured in countries with little or no environmental law enforcement towards manufacturing of products that contain hazardous materials. Russia, China, Slovakia, Mexico.. There are two plants in the US,... Georgia and Nevada.

Either way I have been buying NOS tubes from Europe for the last several years and have enough to last to the end of my life cycle.


----------



## AJ6stringsting (Mar 12, 2006)

dtsaudio said:


> There's always JJ tubes. No price increase there.


There is always Eurotubes, the have a lot of know how about tubes and are very reasonable about their prices.


----------



## dc. (7 mo ago)

No.


----------



## AJ6stringsting (Mar 12, 2006)

Tubes will never go out of favor.
I may use a Digitech 2112 SGS , that has two 12ax7 tubes and it feeds into two VHT VALVULATORS, with a 12ax7 tube each, before going into my two Crate Power Blocks, tubes will always be more responsive than any computer or analog circuit boards.

Circuit boards and computer chips don't have dynamics like those primitive carbons burning in a glass tube.


----------



## Torren61 (7 mo ago)

Yes. This is the end for tube amps. And cars. Also, no more Eggo waffles.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

AJ6stringsting said:


> Tubes will never go out of favor.
> I may use a Digitech 2112 SGS , that has two 12ax7 tubes and it feeds into two VHT VALVULATORS, with a 12ax7 tube each, before going into my two Crate Power Blocks, tubes will always be more responsive than any computer or analog circuit boards.
> 
> Circuit boards and computer chips don't have dynamics like those primitive carbons burning in a glass tube.


Cant tell if sarcasm.


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

Torren61 said:


> Also, no more Eggo waffles.


Don't tell my son. Actually, don't tell him I buy the discount brand when I'm at the grocery store.


----------



## Derek_T (10 mo ago)

I don't know if this will end tube amps, but they might become less affordable.


----------



## dc. (7 mo ago)

Derek_T said:


> I don't know if this will end tube amps, but they might become less affordable.


..which will probably make them even more desirable, lol!


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

There's a 90s Fender Twin similar to my old one (but in better shape) being sold not too far from me for $500. That's less than half of what I sold mine for less than a year ago ($1,200).

Pretty incredible what's happening to old amp prices.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

FatStrat2 said:


> There's a 90s Fender Twin similar to my old one (but in better shape) being sold not too far from me for $500. That's less than half of what I sold mine for less than a year ago ($1,200).
> 
> Pretty incredible what's happening to old amp prices.


What has been going on with prices? I stopped paying attention sometime before 2008. 

The other night I looked up the prices of stuff I have and was shocked. 

It was a good shocked.


----------



## dc. (7 mo ago)

FatStrat2 said:


> There's a 90s Fender Twin similar to my old one (but in better shape) being sold not too far from me for $500. That's less than half of what I sold mine for less than a year ago ($1,200).
> 
> Pretty incredible what's happening to old amp prices.


I find that those low prices are just for the heavy amps - Twin, Super Reverb, etc. In my experience, the fender twin has been hard to sell for quite some time now, but try to find a blackface Fender Princeton Reverb or Deluxe for a good price and you'll have a different experience. People don't want amps that weigh 70 lbs anymore, and for good reason!

This doesn't apply to Tweeds of course - check out what a Tweed Bassman sells for on Reverb!


----------



## AJ6stringsting (Mar 12, 2006)




----------



## Skynyrds Innyrds (5 mo ago)

Tube amps aren't going away, and new production is coming on line. Things will be fine.


----------



## 2N1305 (Nov 2, 2009)

Budda said:


> Cant tell if sarcasm.


Me neither. I mean if he thinks his Digitech2112 and "Valvulator" don't have, gosh I love this one "ANALOG CIRCUIT BOARDS", then he's smoking "SOME GOOD STUFF". 😆

Also, it's as much the end of tube amps as it is the end of chimney sweepers, or if this floats your boat better, the end of Edelbrock.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Presently, there is no solid-state device to replace a 100KW transmitter tube.


----------



## Lef T (Aug 9, 2018)

I bought a 5 watt Swart STR Tremolo a few months ago.
It's perfect for home playing.
Bought a backup set of tubes from Eurotubes.
They have plenty of JJs in stock and the price for the whole set was not excessive.


----------



## Steve aka kojack (4 mo ago)

Torren61 said:


> Yes. This is the end for tube amps. And cars. Also, no more Eggo waffles.
> 
> View attachment 425234


That's ok, the Belgian ones are much better than the mass produced eggo variety anyways.


----------



## _Azrael (Nov 27, 2017)

The evolotion in tube amps over the last 20 years, from when anything under 100w was a stripped down beginners amp, to the introduction of budget friendly lunch box amps, to lunchboxes being expanded into full featured, serious gigging machines indicate that manufactures are able to follow the trends and adapt to the changing market.

This latest round of adding IRs on DI outputs so a tube amp can be run direct is proof that manufactures aren’t giving up on the technology, and neither are the consumers who’re buying them.


----------



## BEACHBUM (Sep 21, 2010)

In the near future the industry is going to have to face the fact that when something goes wrong with these amps they are either going to have to build a support system for repairs or keep them cheap enough that people don't mind throwing them away after X number of years. At this point in time i.e. Tonemaster Fender has done nothing to address that long term issue.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

BEACHBUM said:


> In the near future the industry is going to have to face the fact that when something goes wrong with these amps they are either going to have to build a support system for repairs or keep them cheap enough that people don't mind throwing them away after X number of years. At this point in time i.e. Tonemaster Fender has done nothing to address that long term issue.


I hate to be that guy.... but what do you suspect could/would go wrong that is irreparable ? If man could make it in the first place I would have to assume that they can fix it too.


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

BEACHBUM said:


> In the near future the industry is going to have to face the fact that when something goes wrong with these amps they are either going to have to build a support system for repairs or keep them cheap enough that people don't mind throwing them away after X number of years. At this point in time i.e. Tonemaster Fender has done nothing to address that long term issue.


Fender has been making PCB amps (including tube) for quite some time. The Tonemaster isn't even their first modelling amp (CyberTwin in 2001, CyberDeluxe, GDEC etc). I wouldn't be surprised if a lot of them are still fully functional. I'd say they're more likely to be abandoned for the newest thing rather than break down.


----------



## BEACHBUM (Sep 21, 2010)

Mark Brown said:


> I hate to be that guy.... but what do you suspect could/would go wrong that is irreparable ? If man could make it in the first place I would have to assume that they can fix it too.


Yes anything can be fixed. But.........


----------



## Frenchy (Mar 23, 2011)

Tube amp have been out of style since the 70`s !

I would not get a tube amp even if you guy`s gave them to me ! 
Like Traynors and Garnets ... who would want them !?! 

You can PM me for disposal...


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

BEACHBUM said:


> Yes anything can be fixed. But.........


Interesting perspective in that video.

On the one hand, we have a fear of tube shortages rendering our amps unusable. On the other, we have a fear of adopting new technology because it could possibly die or become obsolete.

The only defense against the pending amp apocalypse: Hang onto your Peavey Bandits and Roland JC-120's. 😁

(Or maybe I should call it "amp-pocalypse"...)


----------



## BEACHBUM (Sep 21, 2010)

Grab n Go said:


> Interesting perspective in that video.
> 
> On the one hand, we have a fear of tube shortages rendering our amps unusable. On the other, we have a fear of adopting new technology because it could possibly die or become obsolete.
> 
> ...


Like it or not the future is going digital. My only concern at this point in time is that the average tube amp repair person knows how to fix things that are electrical while these amps require a repair person who knows how to fix things that are digital/computer driven. The bottom line is that electricians and electronic/computer technicians are two very different things. Hopefully as time goes by and digital becomes the norm rather than the exception the technical support will keep pace but until that happens I'm just not ready to come aboard.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Just find your nearest authorized repair center for the brand you want to buy.


----------



## epis (Feb 25, 2012)

BEACHBUM said:


> Like it or not the future is going digital. My only concern at this point in time is that the average tube amp repair person knows how to fix things that are electrical while these amps require a repair person who knows how to fix things that are digital/computer driven. The bottom line is that electricians and electronic/computer technicians are two very different things. Hopefully as time goes by and digital becomes the norm rather than the exception the technical support will keep pace but until that happens I'm just not ready to come aboard.



Digital means consumable.
You do not repair it, just replace it.


----------



## Steve aka kojack (4 mo ago)

epis said:


> Digital means consumable.
> You do not repair it, just replace it.


Well, yes if you have an old tube amp. Anything now is all circuit board mass produced just like any SS/Digital amp out there. The only thing you can replace really is tubes which is something never need to do with the modeling stuff.


----------

